# brown discharge on day 8/9/10 of 2ww



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi has anyone had brown discharge during 2ww and gone on to have a bfp?
It started on day 8 in the evening which was a little in my knickers and nothing wen i wiped, on day 9 it was nothing in my knickers and just bit wen i wiped in the morning, then in the evening its was still brown but slightly pink and watery wiv dry black stringy bits (sorry tmi) This morning now it seems to getting more wen i wipe and was little bit on pad it seems to be getting pinker as if next time i look its going to be bright red  
I rang my clinic and explained i had brown discharge they told me to take another pessary so iam using 3 a day  
anyone going thru anything similar  
Thanks Jenna


----------



## ruthiet (Nov 28, 2005)

I had some brown spotting on friday which was 10dpt for me. I was gutted as this is always how af starts for me. I was so fed up that dh brought me some tests the next day so I would know for sure. To my mega suprise it was a bfp. I have had some more spotting since , still all brown, and also 4 more bfps and my clinic have said that as long as it is not brown spotting with pain not to worry as it could still be from implantation. Hope that helps you and I wish you all the best!


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi babes,

I have been getting it for about a week and it started 2 days after i found out i was pregnant, its still happening now.  I have spoke to the clinic and they have told me not to worry as brown discharge is old blood not current so it could be from anything although it dont stop u from worrying 
I would say ring ur clinic and see what they say but unless its red blood i would not worry too much about it, this is wat i have been told anyway.  It could be your lining getting ready and ur embies making themselves snug 

Give them a quick call babe xxxxxx

goodluck

shye xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ruthiet (Nov 28, 2005)

shye, you are 6 days ahead of me. The brown spotting scarres me to death although, as I said the clinic have said not to worry unless i am in pain also. I keep having twinges and thinking is this pain?? Gosh I have to stop worring!!


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi thanks for your positive thought's ruth it still give's me hope, iam so tempted to test but scared of getting a neg i'd rather hold out but so so tempted just glad got no tests lying around lol, good luck and lets hope u have a healthy 9 months  

Hi shye congrats to u hun, i rang the clinic first thing this morning lol they tod me to take an extra pessary, so i hope taking an extra one will ease it a bit, just so scared incase it turns into blood iam on constant knicker watch    

Thanks and take care both xxx jenna xxx


----------



## Nic (Mar 25, 2002)

Hi Jenna,

I also had brown discharge from day 8pt until day 12pt when it just stopped - it is so worrying I know but I wasn't as strong as you and tested on day 9 - got a faint BFP and then proceeded to test everyday - I've not done a pee stick now since Thurs so I think I'm starting to beleive but I do know how worried you are - I think I'm still a little worried because I didn't have that with my first pregnancy but there have been loads on this site who have had brown discharge and still got a BFP.

Good Luck and take care      

Nic


----------

